# Where to buy 1-2-Grow?



## jmckitty (Aug 25, 2011)

Hey all,

I live in Abbotsford and the only places I know of that sell 1-2-grow! plants are in Vancouver. Does anyone know of a place closer to Abbotsford? Finally got my CO2 setup and I was really hoping to buy some carpet plants to fill in the rest of my tank. Thank you!

Jacqueline


----------



## currietom (Oct 10, 2011)

Hey, it's not 1-2-grow, but Canadian Aquatics sell Aquaflora cell culture plants which are very good quality. Check their website or contact "Mykiss" for more info. Hey can ship or you can pick up I Richmond.


----------



## cammywf (Jan 9, 2015)

I got my 1-2-grow from West Aquarium, but they are in downtown Vancouver. Another place you may try is (The PlantGuy- Canadian Aquarium Plants). I haven't tried them, but worth a look if you don't want to travel to Vancouver.

Good luck


----------



## Gardener (Feb 13, 2011)

J&L sells them. They are primarily salt water focused, but one of the guys there has an interest in planted aquaria as well. Just of the freeway at SFU/Gaglardi exit. Marginally closer to Abbotsford (grin).


----------



## jmckitty (Aug 25, 2011)

Thanks everyone! I really appreciate the responses


----------

